# Pony Gestation



## kaykay (Jan 22, 2007)

This is my first year foaling out ponies. I use 330 days for miniature horses. For those that have foaled out ponies what do you use as a baseline?

thanks


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey KayKay,

My maiden mare this year foaled at 335 days and I had her due at 330. Hope this helps! The last 30 days sucks!




:


----------



## Brs (Jan 22, 2007)

I remember an article in the Joural several years back that stated the average shetland foaing date was 336. Most of mine foaled somewhere between 330 and 336. I'm sure those that have much more experience than I can give you their input too... Happy foaling! I can't wait to hear about the new foal.

Christie

http://www.bluerosesetters.com



kaykay said:


> This is my first year foaling out ponies. I use 330 days for miniature horses. For those that have foaled out ponies what do you use as a baseline?
> 
> thanks


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi: As I'm sure you know, mares never look at calendars . We've always used the 340 days, give or take 10 days (330-350). We've had mares foal perfectly lovely, healthy foals at 313 days and as late as 358 days. I don't know that there's a true 'average'. As someone else posted, the last 30 days is hair-raising. I've watched mares do all the 'signs' of impending foaling days and days before finally lying down and doing it. You just gotta resign yourself to mare stare and she'll foal when she's ready. Good luck. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Lewella (Jan 22, 2007)

I have one mare who is consistently a 330 day mare. I have another who is constistently a 342 day mare. I've had them goes as early as 315 and as late as 356. Like Shirlee, I figure 340 days but I give a little more cushion that she does - I give or take 14 days.



:

Edited to add - the 330 day mare happens to be my biggest mare (45 inches). I figured out years ago that if I want an accurate due date with her I don't go by last cover - I count back 30 days from first cover (she usually stays in heat 5 days).


----------



## kaykay (Jan 23, 2007)

thanks! i guess ill keep using 330 as a baseline. Flirt is our first mare due and shes really flighty so its hard to check her udder etc.

Wishing everyone a healthy foaling season!


----------



## CLC Stables (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah KayKay definately keep the 330 baseline. It is just easier, and safer in my opinion than to push them longer.


----------



## Mercysmom (Feb 5, 2007)

My pony mare went 351 days last year with her filly and had gone 375 days (I think) with a colt. After having minis that seemed to go early, this was a different experience for me!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------

